# Trek Crockett



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

Anyone try one yet, any reviews/opinions out there? Thinking of getting one to replace my X-night. For an aluminum frame it's the same weight as my carbon x-night and probably rides as good...so debating getting one since the geometry is a bit different...also debating staying with canti's vs disc.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Why not stick with the x-night?


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah i know, the crocketts geometry over the x-night is pretty intriguing, head angles and BB drop, plus for an aluminum frame it actually weighs the same as my x-night, I have the older one from 2010, not the new superlight one. Also I like the color, It's not certain just a thought since cx season is here.


----------



## rmisk (Oct 24, 2013)

ejprez said:


> Anyone try one yet, any reviews/opinions out there? Thinking of getting one to replace my X-night. For an aluminum frame it's the same weight as my carbon x-night and probably rides as good...so debating getting one since the geometry is a bit different...also debating staying with canti's vs disc.


Pick my Crockett 5 canti this afternoon and love it so far. Fast when needed, handled well on and off road. First impression is very positive. Well post more as I explore the bikes capabilities.


----------



## urbiksux (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice to hear someone is sticking with cantis. Looking forward to pics. Doesn't it seem like manufacturers want disks but racers want cantis?


----------



## jmchapple (Feb 8, 2007)

urbiksux said:


> Nice to hear someone is sticking with cantis. Looking forward to pics. Doesn't it seem like manufacturers want disks but racers want cantis?


I have a blue crockett canti frame on order, I will wait for the dust to settle before I get into discs. And yes manufacturers would love to suck us all into the latest, greatest. The Shimano rep was going around to the local bike shops yesterday showing off a hydro disc bike.


----------



## rmisk (Oct 24, 2013)

urbiksux said:


> Nice to hear someone is sticking with cantis. Looking forward to pics. Doesn't it seem like manufacturers want disks but racers want cantis?


I love my new bike. Picked it up on November 16th have ~100 miles logged so far.


----------

